# Can't log onto eyebeam - timing out



## 15410j (Jul 8, 2013)

I am having problems accessing my Counterpath eyebeam soft-phone which enables me to answer incoming phone calls from home. When I access the soft-phone in an attempt to start it, I get the error window that says The application is unable to reach the license server to validate your license. And I do have a license number assigned to me. I have been told that the problem stems from the certificates involved. I hope there is some way you can assist me and help me resolve this problem.

Thank you,

Cassaundra


----------

